# what type of output end do you use on your eheim classic canisters?



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, 

I have obtained a used aquarium setup that came with a 2217(600) eheim classic canister. 

It did come with all the parts except I may need just the rigid little 90 degree elbow to assist in attaching the small piece of hose between it and the spray bar. 

When at Big Als, the staff person suggested going to the wide jet pipe that has a pinched end and "apparently" achieves the same effect as the spray bar with less hassle etc. 

I currently am using the spray bar system on my 2215 but am wondering if I should try the new wide jet pipe. It certainly would be easier to just hang the wide jet pipe over the back wherever you want it and not have to worry about suction cups and extra pieces of hose etc..

Can anyone provide their thoughts or experience with these two systems. I tried searching for a video comparing both options but haven't really found anything.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I use a spray bar with no suction cups - don't have a problem with it moving.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you ever used or seen the wide jet pipe running?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I pulled the spray bar off both mine. I dont have the other end, it just kinda flows out. I would love to find one like described or even switch to the glass lily pipes.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the part that eheim calls the wide jet pipe.

Eheim Wide Jet Outlet Pipe for 494 Hose


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It supposedly does the same thing as the spray bar in terms of spreading out the flow. I've seen this used at my lfs on one of their planted tanks but IMO the spray bar lets you adjust the direction of the flow more.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

chenowethpm said:


> It supposedly does the same thing as the spray bar in terms of spreading out the flow. I've seen this used at my lfs on one of their planted tanks but IMO the spray bar lets you adjust the direction of the flow more.


When you saw this wide jet pipe being used, what was your impression of it other than the direction of water being adjusted. I agree completely about the spray bar being better for that. 

Did it seem like the wide jet pipe was spraying as wide as the spray bar does? Does it seem like there is a lot more pressure coming out of the jet pipe? 

Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never seen that part before. Interesting.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

To me it seemed to be a pretty heavy flow, but not much more if any than the spraybar, just a different pattern. It did seem to spread about as wide as the spraybar.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

That is the only first hand account of one of the wide jet pipes in use.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

arenaranger said:


> This is the part that eheim calls the wide jet pipe.
> 
> Eheim Wide Jet Outlet Pipe for 494 Hose


Hey arenaranger, I'm using that on my 10 gallon with a Eheim 2213. I found the spray bar was a little too much on just a 10 (I use the 10 as a qt) and I didn't want to shorten the spray bar down in length. It does put out a strong flow, but technically, a 2213 is overkill on a 10 gallon anyway. I DO use suction cups with it though (outside the tank) as I'm not comfortable with just hanging it over the rim as it just directed the flow along the back wall. Plus, if the tubing is ever bumped or moved, I was afraid it would pop out of the tank and wouldn't that be a mess! Using the suction cups helps in positioning it in the direction you want. I point it toward the opposite corner diagonally across the tank. So far it's worked really well. Hope this helps.

To majerah: I love the look of the glass lily pipes too! The really good ones are a little pricey though.


----------

